# So Ron, how was vacation? There will be a few gifts on your doorstep.



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

You didn't think our feud was over, did you? I had to bring in some reinforcements though, since I didn't think I could handle you on my own. 


0103 8555 7497 8311 6087
0305 2200 0001 2937 9715
0103 8555 7497 9362 2363

From RenoB, opusxox, and denckwanzer.

More are on their way. Mine will be in the mail tomorrow. I hope you enjoyed your vacation good sir, it will be your last. You should have 10-12 boxes on your doorstep between wednesday and thursday 

If you participated, post up your DC #s here.


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Right On!!! Blow that sucker out of the water  

Thanks for warming him up


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Murderers!!!....911 ...brrrrrring....brrrrrrrring....."911 Emergency"........"hurry please!".... "where sir" ...."Ron's House"


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

10-12? That's it?


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> 10-12? That's it?


I PMed about 15-20 people. I got about 15 interested, but not that many confirmed. So we shall see.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

This is gonna hurt......:r :r


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey Ron, I called in this guy to deliver my part. And he doesn't play around.



Night! Night! Bastich!!!

0306 0320 0000 7825 1290

CBF:w


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

0306 1070 0000 2660 6498  (whistling)....


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

You'd better rest up, Ron ... B-Day is coming!!!!! :gn :bx :gn


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Im a moron, mailed mine out without putting one of the goodies in, and then wrote about it in the letter....Im sorry I am so stupid Ron, will ship another box out soon with the rest lol!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Mbraud4 said:


> Im a moron, mailed mine out without putting one of the goodies in, and then wrote about it in the letter....Im sorry I am so stupid Ron, will ship another box out soon with the rest lol!


Hehe, I have done that before. Or forget to put the note in with it.

CBF:w


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Once again I remind you....shootin' blanks!!!


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

For once I *honestly* feel sorry for Ron....look what all his generosity has gotten him into.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I just returned home. I am about to pack up my bowl full of uppercuts soon.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

bump to make sure ron sees this


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I swear Ron, he forced me to aid & abet. Well, OK...he didn't have to twist too hard. 

Enjoy the :sl


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> I PMed about 15-20 people. I got about 15 interested, but not that many confirmed. So we shall see.


*Mine went out today DC# 0305 0830 0002 4505 6096*:gn :bx


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I just returned home. I am about to pack up my bowl full of uppercuts soon.


*0305 2710 0000 5260 2364 :bx *

_Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee..._


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

He must still be on vacation.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Impending obliteration!

KASR


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

0304 3490 0003 0902 5172 from Bobb 

Mine goes out in the next few hours


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> He must still be on vacation.


He should be getting back today


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

He's been on the board yesterday and today. According to his profile:
I think he's trying to act tough but is secretly cowering because he knows he's gettin' *smacked* down. :sl


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> 0304 3490 0003 0902 5172 from Bobb


I also forgot to put something in my package...










you might need it after everyone is thru with you


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

I forgto about the hurricane. D'oh. I think his flight is cancelled so he is staying an extra day. Oh well, at least the smokes will be nice and humid


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Guys.....Ron's stuck in California till tommorrow. What a wonderful surprise he will have when comes home!

ATL


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Guys.....Ron's stuck in California till tommorrow. What a wonderful surprise he will have when comes home!
> 
> ATL


Haha this is gonna be great


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ron is quoted as saying:


"Each and everyone of you will be on his hit-list! He will get all of you back!!"

Ron is being held over in CA till maybe Friday or Saturday so I am sure he will have plenty of time to relish his revenge till then. Don't worry, somebody is picking up his mail.


ATL


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

ATLHARP said:


> Ron is quoted as saying:
> 
> "Each and everyone of you will be on his hit-list! He will get all of you back!!"
> 
> ...


:r He will have a long list to fire back at.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thur or fri eh?

Whats his addy in CA?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Mbraud4 said:


> Thur or fri eh?
> 
> Whats his addy in CA?


Just mail it c/o S.H.I.T Herf.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

0306 1070 0002 9777 3844

is mine


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Ron is MIA he was supposed to meet up with the SD crew, but it ain't happened yet:mn
must be havin too much fun with the family here in San Diego


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I just got the chance to get on CS and look at this!!!! Vad, You are now at the TOP of the hit list!!!! All of your accomplises are going to pay DEARLY for this run!!! Truthfully, I am in awe of the generosity of this family that I am proud to be part of. I am going to call PNoon and see about hooking up with the SD Crew for tomorrow's S.H.I.T. herf.

Talk to all of you when I get home.

Ron


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> I just got the chance to get on CS and look at this!!!! Vad, You are now at the TOP of the hit list!!!! All of your accomplises are going to pay DEARLY for this run!!! Truthfully, I am in awe of the generosity of this family that I am proud to be part of. I am going to call PNoon and see about hooking up with the SD Crew for tomorrow's S.H.I.T. herf.
> 
> Talk to all of you when I get home.
> 
> Ron


I think your Saturday humi might be getting a little full


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I am going to call PNoon and see about hooking up with the SD Crew for tomorrow's S.H.I.T. herf.
> 
> Ron


 bout time we all got together.:w


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I was scared the local's were going to hit our stash lol, Ron hope u enjoy them ALLLLLLLLLLL:


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

DC # 0305 2710 0001 0163 0829

from Mauirice.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!

I just got back to what used to be my home!!!!! This deserves it's own thread and pics !!!!!! Give me a little while to recompose myself and I will get a thread up.

I am in awe and grateful to be part if this community!!!!!

Ron

P.S. I now also have ALL of your addys!!!! :gn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

That will teach you to pick on the little guys!!  


Ron1YY said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!!
> 
> I just got back to what used to be my home!!!!! This deserves it's own thread and pics !!!!!! Give me a little while to recompose myself and I will get a thread up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!!
> 
> I just got back to what used to be my home!!!!! This deserves it's own thread and pics !!!!!! Give me a little while to recompose myself and I will get a thread up.
> 
> ...


:r :r Is a new house inorder, hope the insurance will cover the hit.. you guys are something else


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

:r :r I HAVE to see this Ron.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!!
> 
> I just got back to what used to be my home!!!!! This deserves it's own thread and pics !!!!!! Give me a little while to recompose myself and I will get a thread up.
> 
> ...


Just remember this next time you try to send me any more "care" packages. I may not have the strength to beat you one on one.... but where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> Just remember this next time you try to send me any more "care" packages. I may not have the strength to beat you one on one.... but where there is a will there is a way.


I got your back bra, Ron enjoy your smokes.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!!
> 
> I just got back to what used to be my home!!!!! This deserves it's own thread and pics !!!!!! Give me a little while to recompose myself and I will get a thread up.
> 
> ...


:r Ron enjoy the smokes, you definately deserve them. Oh and BTW you got knocked the F#$k out!!!!

CBF:w


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

We want pics!We want pics!


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> We want pics!We want pics!


:tpd:


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> We want pics!We want pics!


:tpd:

Where are the pics?


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

i think he is dead.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BUCASmoker said:


> i think he is dead.


Can I have my smokes back then lol


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Sorry I haven't posted yet. Went to work at the shop yesterday and adjusting to the time change has been rough. I promise you pics and a thread. I have to say, you are all INSANE!!!! When I got home my ENTIRE big humi was full of boxes and some more were on my bed because they didn't fit in the humi!!!! Here is a preview of just the ones that didn't fit in the humi.

Ron


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Sorry I haven't posted yet. Went to work at the shop yesterday and adjusting to the time change has been rough. I promise you pics and a thread. I have to say, you are all INSANE!!!! When I got home *my ENTIRE big humi was full of boxes* and some more were on my bed because they didn't fit in the humi!!!! Here is a preview of _*just the ones that didn't fit*_ in the humi.
> 
> Ron


:r That's most excellent. We actually managed to do to Ron what he has done to so many others: overflow his humi. Good job everyone involved! I can't wait to see pics of everything. ~Darrel


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

denckwanzer said:


> :r That's most excellent. We actually managed to do to Ron what he has done to so many others: overflow his humi. Good job everyone involved! I can't wait to see pics of everything. ~Darrel


It's going to be close to the overflow point. I have a couple of spare humis to use, but it is just an amazing sight to see. BTW, your coffee just rocked my world!!!! That is a killer roast, and if you wouldn't mind, can you tell me where you get it from please

Ron


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

You deserve it all Ron!


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Just....W O W! :dr 

Ron aren´t you the popular one You worth every damn cigar bro!! How about some absinth to go with that?!?!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

WTG everyone!!!!!

Ron first off, Glad to see your back from Vacation 


Wow bro that is a lot of boxes LOL hope you enjoy all of those and I look forward to the thread.


You deserve all of it and more bro.


Shawn


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> It's going to be close to the overflow point. I have a couple of spare humis to use, but it is just an amazing sight to see. BTW, your coffee just rocked my world!!!! That is a killer roast, and if you wouldn't mind, can you tell me where you get it from please
> 
> Ron


Glad you like it all. I'll PM you about the coffee. ~d.


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Sorry I haven't posted yet. Went to work at the shop yesterday and adjusting to the time change has been rough. I promise you pics and a thread. I have to say, you are all INSANE!!!! When I got home *my ENTIRE big humi was full* of boxes and some more were on my bed because they didn't fit in the humi!!!! Here is a preview of just the ones that didn't fit in the humi.
> 
> Ron


Oh the irony 

How does it feel?


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Sorry I haven't posted yet. Went to work at the shop yesterday and adjusting to the time change has been rough. I promise you pics and a thread. I have to say, you are all INSANE!!!! When I got home my ENTIRE big humi was full of boxes and some more were on my bed because they didn't fit in the humi!!!! Here is a preview of just the ones that didn't fit in the humi.
> 
> Ron


THe big one's mine 

I cant wait for you to open it up!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Here it is!!!!! And it is a Must See!!!!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=484115&posted=1#post484115

Ron


----------

